
Ask HN: 5G Connectivity for IoT - PaulWaldman
With 5G networks rolling out when, if ever, will inexpensive connectivity be made available at scale?  Looking at the major wireless carriers, it looks like they are currently selling 5G as just a faster 4G with the same pricing.<p>How far away are we from inexpensive wireless broadband connectivity?<p>Are there any competing technologies that could be viable?
======
CyberFonic
5G is about faster connectivity not cheaper. Wireless mobile broadband
requires massive capital outlays, so it is unlikely that prices will be coming
down anytime soon. The carrier's only concern is ROI. Contrary to what their
marketing spiels may claim.

LoRaWAN technology, if meshed, can cover a wide area, but it is relatively
slow. There has been some chatter about carriers including that standard with
their existing towers for IoT applications. Even if that comes about it will
probably be years away and be priced to be profitable not cheap.

------
PaulHoule
If you want cheap you want optic fiber to the last 250ft, then ethernet, then
wifi. The phone company says the fiber is expensive, but it lasts for decades,
they can't depreciate it as fast as 5G base stations that will be trashed when
6G gets here, if not before.

The elephant in the room is that cell phone coverage is a joke in the us. They
say they support 300 m pops but I find that very hard to believe based on
going to one.

